# Radio Room pictures



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello,

Just a shot in the dark…

I’m looking for Radio Room pictures for the following ships. Anyone have anything by any chance?

Ribblehead
Marwick Head
City of Ripon
Wendover
Matina
Lindisfarne
Susan Constant
Antrim

Only wish I’d taken some pictures then but one never thinks…


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry John, can't help. Have got a vague memory of the bar on City of Ripon after some generous hospitality in Port Sudan. Pretty sure they were servi g Tennants.

John T


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Some SN does probably know the exelent site britishpathe.

In these films there are some shots from radioroom Oriana GVSN and Orcades.
http://www.britishpathe.com/video/i-am-a-passenger-reel-1/query/radio+room
http://www.britishpathe.com/video/oriana-reel-2/query/oriana


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Great - thanks.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm trying to put together a little scrapbook of my time at sea, well some pictures really. There are plenty of pictures of the actual ships to be had but not of the Radio Rooms.

Trying to re-live the past I suspect, seem to spend more and more time doing that these days...(Sad)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

How times have changed...these days, with smartphone cameras, you can basically do***ent your life if you are so inclined...


----------

